# Kong and Chuck-it balls



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have two blue rubber chuck-it balls. I got them when Rocket was a couple months old. They are awesome! He wanders around gnawing on them and they are still in great shape. They have a hole in each end, so when he squishes down on them, they don't rupture. And no tennis ball fuzz that can cause blockages.

As far as I can tell, there's not much difference between the regular chuck it balls and tennis balls.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Rubber Chuck-it balls are the ONLY balls we use in our house (aside from a few JW Pet and Planet Dog balls that we use more as food dispensers than fetching balls). They hold up super well, and the dogs love them. I don't know anything about the Kong balls as I've never bought them (for some reason I thought they all squeaked, and I don't buy squeaking toys, lol), but medium sized Chuck-its (in every variety they make) are favorites here (and I buy them from petmountain.com).


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I found that the kong tennis balls were even flimsier than regular ones, and I don't buy them anymore. The chuckit ones we have are holding up well, but they are only out when playing fetch. 

Have you tried the rubber chuckit balls? Those are very durable. I like the larger size ones (bigger than a tennis ball), to minimize any choking risk.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks. I'm in front of Petco right now. I'm going to wander in and take a look. I'll try the rubber Chuck it ball if they have a large one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

ChuckIt rubber balls are incredible. Tayla always has one in her mouth and is constantly squishing on it. Another product we have found to be equally as sturdy is the West Paws Design bone and balls. The balls are really heavy so she doesn't play with it as much, but loves the bone and will chew on it often. I also don't use tennis balls. She has the fuzz off in minutes.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Regular tennis balls are abrasive on teeth, I would be careful with them. I've seen young dogs with worn down front teeth because of it. The light blue rubber chuck-it balls are a favorite in my house. They seem to withstand a lot of chewing.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought the orange chuck it balls as I had heard that regular tennis balls wear down enamal on teeth over years of using them-- the rough outer coating. Interesting thing is that Lola prefers them now over the regular tennis balls! Maybe they feel better in her mouth or something. I threw all the old tennis balls away and we are now over flowing with orange rubber balls!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I ended up getting this for $7.99. 









The woman at the checkout counter informed me that Kong tennis balls do not have a separate cover, like a standard tennis ball does. Problem is, Bella likes to pick the fuzz of the balls. Kong also has a red rubber ball, but it seems heavy, and comes with a hefty $13.95 price tag. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The blue Chuck it balls with the large hole in each end look interesting too. I'll probably end up trying one of those at some point. It also comes in a glow-in-the-dark version. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

FWIW, we have an air kong elongated football shaped thing and a bone shaped toy, both "tennis ball" material. Kira has figured out how to pull the fuzz off both of them. If the Kong balls are similar I would suggest sticking to non-tennis ball type balls.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

She's already trying to defuzz it. LOL. She looks confused as I type this, but I think it will work. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Chuck-it balls seem to be preferred by all the dogs I know. My son's dog is a heavy chewer and he still has the blue one I gave him last summer. The orange ones are the only ones that float. We've lost a couple of blue ones on beaches( they vanish in about two seconds) so I only buy the orange ones for Jess.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I keep the tennis balls for supervised ball playing sessions only. I have several of the orange Chuck Its and neither dog is interested in them. I sure wish they'd prefer those! Yogi is slightly interested in a blue Giggler ball because it makes noise. I originally got it to help Toby play ball after his cataract surgery, but he's not interested in it at all.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

None of the rubber Chuck-it balls have yet to be destroyed by Hank. We have several orange/blue, the 'whistlers' (the one's with the holes) and the glow-in-the-dark ones. Worth the price.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We have all sorts of Chuck-it bals, the Orange/blue, light blue and Orange with holes...you name it. Tess is a heavy chewer, so occasionally one of them falls flat, but they hold up pretty well. The ones with the holes whistle when you throw them, Liza loves that. There is also a glow in the dark variety, pretty cool when it gets dark.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have like ten of that exact ball! My boys LOVE them, they like them way better than any other ball and Riley can't destroy them. They are a win in my book!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the larger Chuckit balls because the tennis ball size are too small for Max's mouth. We have a couple of Chuckit balls and they have held up very well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Can someone post a photo of the blue Chuck It Balls? I can't seem to find them. Thanks!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Nairb said:


> The woman at the checkout counter informed me that Kong tennis balls do not have a separate cover, like a standard tennis ball does.


I have a couple of skinned kong toys that beg to differ.  Cookie didn't do it, but her friend the lab with a gigantic jaw did it in about 3 minutes, and I had to fish it out of his throat. Yuck.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nairb said:


> I ended up getting this for $7.99.
> 
> View attachment 140330
> 
> ...


This is a great ball. We have several and the dogs adore them. Tucker's fave is the green glow in the dark ball. He loves the squishy feel of it in his mouth. Biggest problem is that he doesn't want to give it up so I can throw it. :bowl:

Tucker can skin a tennis ball or anything with fuzz in about 2 minutes. Then he eats the fuzz. :no: So we don't have those anymore. Personally I think chuckits are amazing. I have seen ONE that a pit bull had manged to break/bite into... But otherwise I think they are as close to indestructible a ball there is.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Can someone post a photo of the blue Chuck It Balls? I can't seem to find them. Thanks!


The blue one I saw at Petco looked like this.










I Googled for images, "blue chuckit ball," and saw a blue version of the one I bought. I've never seen that one in a store.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella gnawed away at it for about a 1/2 hour, and didn't make a nick in it, so I think we're in good shape here. I'm definitely going to try the whistler too.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

The regular and the blue and the glow in the dark Chuck-It's are our favorites. We have a red Kong that looks just like the blue Chuck-It in the picture. It is heavy so we play with that one in the house where I don't want a ball to bounce. I got a fuzzy green piece of poop once and so that was the end of regular tennis balls. Once regular tennis balls are broken open, they stink a wierd chemical-like smell. That worried me too.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

desi.n.nutro said:


> I got a fuzzy green piece of poop once and so that was the end of regular tennis balls. Once regular tennis balls are broken open, they stink a wierd chemical-like smell. That worried me too.


What you said. That and the fact that they wear down the dog's teeth over time.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

We have the Chuck-it Kick Fetch ball. That's a fun one too. Plus I feel like I'm getting some exercise chasing it and Harry.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We have to buy a 3 pack of chuck it balls at least 2 times a month. Lincoln will destroy one of those balls in minutes. The other 2 dogs are not to rough on them.

We ended up buying a kong ball that fits in the chuck it and so far Lincoln hasn't killed it. He doesn't like it as much of course, because it isn't as squishy as the chuck it balls.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My buddy has decided this is his most favorite toy.







It is a Kong wobbler I think. Indestructible. It is rather heavy however he will nawnawnaw on it for what seems to be hours.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

She loves to go get it. Bringing it back? Not so much......LOL


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We love the rubber chuck it balls,here at our home.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

*Tennis balls*

Our neighbour has a lovely 3 year old Silver Lab who is totally ball crazy , his teeth became smooth and somewhat flat. Their vet suggested that the abrasive texture of tennis balls may have caused it. ????


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

Our beloved Kodiak's favorite toys were his lacrosse balls ... completely indestructible and bouncy ... and come in many colors. They cost less than $3. We had a ball tosser that would launch them across the yard. Below is a picture of Kodi with one of his favorites ... He could (and loved to) find them buried deep in the snow!

And you are encouraged to visit Kodiak's memorial website by clicking on the picture (... portions of the memorial video have Kodiak with his almost ever-present lacrosse ball) ...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Chuck It Kick Fetch is by far the favorite toy in our house


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> The Chuck It Kick Fetch is by far the favorite toy in our house
> 
> Kick fetch - YouTube


Same here. Bear goes BANANAS over it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> The Chuck It Kick Fetch is by far the favorite toy in our house
> 
> Kick fetch - YouTube


Does that hold up to heavy chewing? Bella makes a game out of destroying her toys. Fortunately, she leaves everything else in the house alone.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Qontry said:


> Our beloved Kodiak's favorite toys were his lacrosse balls ... completely indestructible and bouncy ... and come in many colors. They cost less than $3. We had a ball tosser that would launch them across the yard. Below is a picture of Kodi with one of his favorites ... He could (and loved to) find them buried deep in the snow!
> 
> And you are encouraged to visit Kodiak's memorial website by clicking on the picture (... portions of the memorial video have Kodiak with his almost ever-present lacrosse ball) ...


What a handsome fellow! I enjoyed the slideshow and videos.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Does that hold up to heavy chewing? Bella makes a game out of destroying her toys. Fortunately, she leaves everything else in the house alone.


Yes. Yes it does. Bear's been gnawing it on for months!!!  and it has a grip so he can pick it up and carry it. Too bad he likes to play keep away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am not sure they have chewed it, bc someone is always carrying it. We've never had one toy that is so loved.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Chuck-it balls are the best. I also like that they don't get as dirty and slimy as tennis balls.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Chuck-it balls are the best. I also like that they don't get as dirty and slimy as tennis balls.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very good point. They also don't turn into an ice ball outside like tennis balls do, although I think Bella actually likes that.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> The Chuck It Kick Fetch is by far the favorite toy in our house
> 
> Kick fetch - YouTube


You haven't had any issues with them chewing the blue foam out? I know Skyler would love this ball, but it quite the destructo queen on her toys!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

National Pet Pharmacy has got some great prices on the chuckit two packs!


----------

